# is there  a place to turkey hurt N GA?



## nx95240 (Mar 30, 2013)

i never got one a lease this yr because i had to take care of my sick dad . well the lord ask for him last week . and between making turkey calls never got around to find me a place. i KNOW this is a shoot in the dark is there anybody know were i could find me a bird at? heck donot hurt to ask,i know people will look at this and iam crazy but have to give it a try.. if so p.m. thank brian


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 30, 2013)

It looks as if you are a short drive from Cohutta, Coosawattee, John's Mtn, and Pigeon Mtn. All are good WMA' s with plenty of birds if you are willing to do a little work. The best of luck to you and my condolences for the loss of your father.


----------



## Inthegarge (Mar 30, 2013)

Don't overlook Otting tract and Zahnd WMA's


----------



## KenPsmith (May 21, 2013)

where are you located? i know of a couple spots i could show you near bartow county...


----------

